# New Custom Leather Interior



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Black and Silver leather to match the rest of the interior.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice 

Kevin


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

just4fun said:


> Nice
> 
> Kevin


 Tnx Kevin.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

One word.

Cleeeaaaaannnnn.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks very much Daniel and Turtle, it's nice to be noticed.

I have had a few weeks to appreciate my new interior and must admit, it is a lot cooler now with the top down. Light colored leather reflects the heat plus, since it is not vinyl, does not hold the heat either.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Really nice.. Was it done by a local source ?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

mark_d_drake said:


> Really nice.. Was it done by a local source ?


Hi Mark.

Yes, an independent auto upholstery shop in Tucson did the job for me. Most upholstery shops are able to get ready made leather covers from some of the large leather suppliers such as Katzkin, etc.

But none of the manufacturers make leather covers for most, if not all of the late model VWs.

I suspect that it is because most of the VWs either have Leather or Vinyl and the ones with vinyl never think of changing to leather. Of course, some of the newer VWs do have cloth, but not many. At least not in the U.S..

The shop in Tucson took my original vinyl covers apart and made their own patterns and then used the black and silver leather hides they had ordered from Katzkin.

I have been saving for almost 3 years to get this done. There are a couple of things I wish I had thought of while the covers were being made, such as the arm rest cover. The one in my CC is leather and really feels a lot more comfortable when wearing short sleeve shirts as opposed to the vinyl in the Eos. I would have had the top section done in silver and left the sides black.

My wife and I have done leather and vinyl work, on a much smaller scale, in the past, so I am thinking of contacting the supplier and getting a small piece of the silver leather. My auto upholstery guy used almost every inch of the original hide and only had several small pieces left.

If I could afford it, my desire would be to brighten up the CC interior also with something similar but the money really isn't there for such a pricy mod. Besides, I will probably be getting rid of the CC wiithin a year or two due to its mileage and I have to buy tires for it now. The Eos only has 10,000 miles on it as opposed to the CCs 37,000 miles.

I do, however, have enough of the light gray carpeting left over do do front and rear mats for the CC which might look nice with the real aluminum trim that is OEM throughout the car. Just may do those next.  Like my signature says, I just can't leave anything alone. Sometimes I have to revert back to stock though, because things don't always turn out so good. You know, the eye of my imagination had a very large splinter in it.

I am enclosing some updated pics, including the new floor mats that my wife and I made last week. We made some for the rear as well. The carpeting we used was a remnant from a large piece that ran $25 per yard. It's much better quality than we have in our house.:screwy: Of course, I paid nowhere near that price.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you retrofit the RNS-510? I ask since you don't have steering wheel controls.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Boosted2003! said:


> Did you retrofit the RNS-510? I ask since you don't have steering wheel controls.


Yes, it's a retrofit.

I purchased it from a woman who is a foreign diplomat stationed in Belgium. She ordered her Eos from a U.S. dealer but forgot to state that it was going to need a European RNS510. 

When the car arrived, she realized the error of her ways. So, it was brand new and I got it for $1000 including freight from Brussels. She bought an after market unit after removing the RNs510.

I would love to have a steering wheel with the controls but not in the budget. Especially a GTI flat bottom wheel. Definitely not in the budget.


----------

